# What can I do to make this less noticeable?



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

Not worth anything really, but the chip is annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 See the chip?  Anything I can do about it?


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 14, 2015)

Got any green paint pens ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

Actually, my last marker died. It started oozing all over this bottle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notice that it says "Dr." Makes it special to me.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool in green color, mine are always Aqua or clear when I find them. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

"Lavender smelling salts" was the product. Not sure why lavender would be in green, but alrighty. It had a stopper at one point-- nice big green one.  Is there a resin I could form?


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a lot of druggist type bottles, but none that say doctor yet. If you find another please let me know ! Cool bottle !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

One sold awhile ago online. All I can find other than a reference of his coming over from Germany, to Chicago, then to my town. One day I'll probably dig one (I hope.) I might also find one at the club at some point-- even more likely is that I'll find another town's with "Dr." in it at the club. Would any with "Dr." do? Elmer might have an extra with 'Dr.' in it.  I'll do a post in my Muskegon Historic Bottles page soon on it. I'll tell you that it is circa-1904 right now, though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Goodman: Read more here.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 22, 2015)

hellp My friend.  What is so important about the Dr. ???  I have a lot of bottles with Dr. on them. Some are even sample bottles that never had product in them.  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2015)

Red, "Dr." is not important, but it's just more collectible. Most medicine bottles with "Dr." on them are "Patent Medicines"-- like Dr. Kilmer's Swamp-Root Remedy. Those went all over the country and were 'trusted' because they were from a 'well-known' 'doctor.' So those are common to see.  But a real "Druggist" bottle usually does not have "Dr." in it. Druggists are for their own town or towns nearby only. "Locals," people call the type of bottle-- like mine are mostly for only Muskegon, whereas Dr. Kilmer has his bottles sent everywhere. Most druggists weren't doctors. So it's special.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello Robert. Yes on the chip, go to your crafts store and get plastic resin, and resin dye. I believe there are resin kits sold at craft stores. Then mix up some of your dyed resin and dab it into the chip, if you get the mixture thick enough you can shape it a bit and the chip will not even be noticeable, bottle repairers do this and get quite good at it, its a craft that may serve you well if you decide to really get into it. Have fun, maybe you will become a bottle repairer extraordinaire  !!   [][]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm just getting into restoration of paper-labels, so this could be my next step.I'll check Hobby Lobby. Thank you kindly, Andy.  ?•??•?


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 11, 2015)

HI again Robert.  I never worry about the little chips.  The design and have marks of the hand made bottle is what talks for me.  T must have a couple dozen rectangular bottles with four sunken panels - where one of the panels will have the name of a doctor embossed on it.  I even have two that were sales-mans samples that were never sold to early local doctors. We have  to cover the making process of the hand made glass,We are beginning to plan our fall migration.  Most of the humming birds have already left.  The geese and the black birds are next - then us,  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 11, 2015)

I hope that your journey goes well again, Red.


----------

